# Where do you live?



## Couchie

I enjoy making polls.


----------



## World Violist

Whoa, lotsa North Americans voting...though it's probably late in Europe right now...


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm hoping for some hits from Antarctica.


----------



## World Violist

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm hoping for some hits from Antarctica.


Some polar bears on the forum would be nice...I bet they like Mahler.


----------



## science

There should be an "other" choice. 

A joke I tell at the beginning of every school year, the first time I have an occasion to draw my students' attention to the world map - I point at it and I say, "I don't know about you guys, but this is where I'm from."


----------



## samurai

science said:


> There should be an "other" choice.
> 
> A joke I tell at the beginning of every school year, the first time I have an occasion to draw my students' attention to the world map - I point at it and I say, "I don't know about you guys, but this is where I'm from."


@ Science, Wouldn't that be Asia?


----------



## mamascarlatti

There definitely need to be an "other" choice. See how NZ is floating up at the top? We are not part of Australia, although most people from the Northern Hemisphere seem to think so.


----------



## Air

mamascarlatti said:


> There definitely need to be an "other" choice. See how NZ is floating up at the top? We are not part of Australia, although most people from the Northern Hemisphere seem to think so.


I think a better way to classify "Australia" in the poll would be "Australia & Oceania" since New Zealand and many of the islands of Oceania are not technically on the Australian continental shelf. Politically however, I think it's still correct to classify the region of Oceania together with the Australian continent in a similar way that the Caribbean is almost always grouped together with the rest of North America even though it too falls into the same sort of grey zone. It's an interesting factoid that I surprisingly didn't learn until today!


----------



## mamascarlatti

Air said:


> I think a better way to classify "Australia" in the poll would be "Australia & Oceania" since New Zealand and many of the islands of Oceania are not technically on the Australian continental shelf. Politically however, I think it's still correct to classify the region of Oceania together with the Australian continent in a similar way that the Caribbean is almost always grouped together with the rest of North America even though it too falls into the same sort of category. It's an interesting factoid that I surprisingly didn't learn until today!


I'd have voted Oceania, but we are not Australia.


----------



## Sid James

Australasia? Or former Aussie Prime Minister Paul Keating's way of describing this area as the "Asia-Pacific region?" (he even ghost-wrote a book about it after losing office, if I remember correctly, he's the "guru" on the somewhat Orwellianly named "Asia-Pacific region")...


----------



## Couchie

mamascarlatti said:


> There definitely need to be an "other" choice. See how NZ is floating up at the top? We are not part of Australia, although most people from the Northern Hemisphere seem to think so.


It wasn't an error - I purposely excluded New Zealand from existence. 

Maybe a moderator can add '& Oceania'?


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> ...Maybe a moderator can add '& Oceania'?


That's a bit of an Orwellian term, imo, but it's hard to come up with a better alternative...


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> That's a bit of an Orwellian term, imo, but it's hard to come up with a better alternative...


It may be easier to just assume Australia and surrounding islands don't exist, remove them from all maps, and watch as absolutely no difference is made in the affairs of the world.


----------



## Sid James

Couchie said:


> It may be easier to just assume Australia and surrounding islands don't exist, remove them from all maps, and watch as *absolutely no difference is made in the affairs of the world*.


:lol: Well, maybe that's kind of a good thing? Unlike other more 'significant' and 'cultured' countries across the world, we haven't instituted pogroms, massive genocides on the scale of millions (although our relations in the past with Australia's original inhabitants hasn't been something to be proud of, but we didn't build gas chambers to kill them, the killing/violence was generally not systematic) or caused catastrophic global wars. Former Aussie Prime Minister Paul Keating derided this country as being on the "**** end of the world," but to tell you the truth, I'd rather live here & be happy doing so, rather than many other parts of the world which have too many "skeletons in the closet" for my taste (& even Mr Keating still lives here, so he was talking b*llshit as usual)...


----------



## Ukko

In response to the original question, I live in God's Country.


----------



## science

mamascarlatti said:


> I'd have voted Oceania, but we are not Australia.


I also know some Canadians who think that Canadia is not a part of the USA.

j/k of course friends


----------



## science

samurai said:


> @ Science, Wouldn't that be Asia?


I voted Asia.


----------



## Aksel

Hilltroll72 said:


> In response to the original question, I live in God's Country.


But I thought Vermont was in the US?

And also, I live in Norway.


----------



## TxllxT

People on Texel like to distinguish themselves from the mainland of Holland, which is just a chunk of Europe. So please, mods, be so kind to change 'Europe' into 'Europe & the Isle of Texel'. It will give the same feeling like in the French comics of _Asterix & Obelix _(I hope you are familiar with them): 'the whole of Europe (i.e. Gallia) was occupied by the Romans. The whole? No, one tiny spot in the Northwest remained proudly independent'....


----------



## Couchie

Sid James said:


> :lol: Well, maybe that's kind of a good thing? Unlike other more 'significant' and 'cultured' countries across the world, we haven't instituted pogroms, massive genocides on the scale of millions (although our relations in the past with Australia's original inhabitants hasn't been something to be proud of, but we didn't build gas chambers to kill them, the killing/violence was generally not systematic) or caused catastrophic global wars. Former Aussie Prime Minister Paul Keating derided this country as being on the "**** end of the world," but to tell you the truth, I'd rather live here & be happy doing so, rather than many other parts of the world which have too many "skeletons in the closet" for my taste (& even Mr Keating still lives here, so he was talking b*llshit as usual)...


 Haha, as a Canadian (sideways glare @science), no judgement here.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

OH! Of course Aramis lives in Antarctica! :lol:


----------



## Almaviva

Huilunsoittaja said:


> OH! Of course Aramis lives in Antarctica! :lol:


Well, Aramis is lying. He clearly doesn't live in Antarctica. He lives in Outer Space.


----------



## Couchie

Almaviva said:


> Well, Aramis is lying. He clearly doesn't live in Antarctica. He lives in Outer Space.


1982 horror flick "The Thing" was based on Aramis, when his spaceship crashed into Antarctica. He must be confined there, lest he multiply and infect the entire human race.


----------



## Kieran

I live in _Cyberland_. None of the options suits me...


----------



## Aramis

Couchie said:


> 1982 horror flick "The Thing" was based on Aramis, when his spaceship crashed into Antarctica. He must be confined there, lest he multiply and infect the entire human race.


I don't know what you are talking about, the only american movie based on my life was Don Juan de Marco.


----------



## Ukko

Aksel said:


> But I thought Vermont was in the US?
> 
> And also, I live in Norway.


God's Country has no borders.


----------



## Bix

Well some in the UK dont like to think of themselves as being in Europe - but it suits me fine.


----------



## Sid James

Bix said:


> Well some in the UK dont like to think of themselves as being in Europe - but it suits me fine.


That goes both ways. Or at least it has in the past. Post-war French President Charles De Gaulle blocked the UK from joining the European Economic Community (forerunner to the EU) because he said they weren't really part of Europe. Of course, as soon as he died, the French veto on the UK joining the EEC was ended & the rest is history, as they say (whether or not the Brits actually like being part of the EU now is probably another matter, but I know when that happened Australia was peeved off, the UK stopped buying our exports & focused on trade with Europe, it was probably not entirely a good thing for us; Then we, in turn, focused more on our region, the Asia-Pacific)...


----------



## Ukko

Near as I could tell at the time, the UK had a choice to make - the Commonwealth or the EU - and made the wrong choice. But then I'm a 'native' Vermonter; we look politely askance at everyone outside northern New England.


----------



## cyerob

*Asia is my home!! *


----------



## Chi_townPhilly

Huilunsoittaja said:


> OH! Of course Aramis lives in Antarctica! :lol:


For a less whimsical response, see here, which of course is taken from my highly related thread there.

A couple of important lessons from these discussions are- a) if limited to 10 or fewer choices, it's impossible to make everyone happy with the options (though that was sort-of expected), and b) New Zealanders seem to take more umbrage to being tied in with Australia than Austrians take to being tied in with Germany.


----------



## violadude

I live in Washington State, U.S.A. However, I am currently visiting Sydney, Australia and I wish I lived here instead. The Royal Botanic Gardens is sooo beautiful!!! Actually, I'm thinking about transferring to the music conservatory they have here.


----------



## Lenfer

Vive la France! :tiphat:

I've always wanted to say that.


----------



## Kopachris

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm hoping for some hits from Antarctica.





World Violist said:


> [In response to Manxfeeder]
> Some polar bears on the forum would be nice...I bet they like Mahler.


What the I don't even

Polar bears don't come from Antarctica. Penguins like me do.


----------



## Polednice

Only just noticed this thread - sorry for the delay, I'm sure you were all biting your nails in anticipation to find that I live in the UK. England to be precise. East England to be more exact. Norfolk if you want to be nosy. That's as much as you're getting.


----------



## itywltmt

So do I take from this poll there are no music lovers in South America? 
Donde estan los musicos del sistema? 

***Missing some accents, and the upside-down question mark


----------



## Kopachris

Polednice said:


> Only just noticed this thread - sorry for the delay, I'm sure you were all biting your nails in anticipation to find that I live in the UK. England to be precise. East England to be more exact. Norfolk if you want to be nosy. That's as much as you're getting.


He goes to Oxford if you want to pry.


----------



## itywltmt

And he has this thing about Brahms, but who pays attention to these things anyway?


----------



## Polednice

Oh, guys, you do make me feel so loved by paying attention to all my personal details and preferences. You're my favourite little stalkers!


----------



## Bix

itywltmt said:


> So do I take from this poll there are no music lovers in South America?
> Donde estan los musicos del sistema?
> 
> ***Missing some accents, and the upside-down question mark


And no one from Africa

Siniqwenelela Ikrisimesi Emnandi Nonyaka Omtsha Ozele Iintsikelelo






intersting to watch - complex language


----------



## Klavierspieler

Polednice said:


> Oh, guys, you do make me feel so loved by paying attention to all my personal details and preferences. You're my favourite little stalkers!


We're from your Fan Club!


----------



## Klavierspieler

Bix said:


> And no one from Africa
> 
> Siniqwenelela Ikrisimesi Emnandi Nonyaka Omtsha Ozele Iintsikelelo


I wonder who's been selling computers to the Penguins though, Koprachris...


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

Antarctica is the place to be, not sure where Antartica is


----------



## Capeditiea

...i don't live on earth...


----------

